# What should I do to restore my driveway cracks?



## vaibhav (Dec 28, 2015)

There are cracks running across my driveway. Can anyone suggest me the solution to restore my driveway cracks? Should I resurface it or go with the option of redesigning?


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Is this the driveway you were designing a couple weeks ago?


----------



## vaibhav (Dec 28, 2015)

Yes, it is the same driveway. One of my architects suggested me to go with the option of serpentine natural stone driveways. I am not sure about this option whether it could help me in fixing the issues.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Are these hairline or structural cracks?


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

Bondo with a good coat of primer!


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

Any pictures?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

A "boilermaker" asking about driveway cracks in the architectural forum.

Fill 'em up with thread compound. Mixed with the appropriate amount of blueprint binder of course.

Then check for flatness with a T-square.

Yeah, that's what the pros all do.


----------



## LI-Remodeler (Feb 3, 2015)

"*What Should I Do To Restore My Driveway Cracks?"

just go around and slam your sledge hammer on the driveway a few times. That will restore them.
*


----------

